# Rockford Fosgate 25 to Life Power 1000



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Rockford Fosgate 25 to Life Power 1000. This unit does not get the credit it deserves. The amp has lots of room to put together just about any combination of speakers you could want. The amp has a total of 5 channels with crossovers. You have a choice on channels 1-4 to run an active setup. I believe the manual states the amp can produce 4000 Hz slopes @ 12 or 24 DB. The sub channel also has an infrasonic crossover on it. The only thing I see up front is the lack of a bandpass filter on channels 3-4. The good thing is most head units have a high pass filter built in. 

One plus is that the amp seems to have plenty of headroom. The bass ouput on the sub channel is outstanding. Not like most 5 channels on the market.

The amp is huge, heavy, and actually looks good. I have only had it in for an hour or so but so far I am pleased with the amp. I will post more information on the amp as time passes and I have a chance to play with it. 

I have only found one other 5 channel that did not get the credit it deserved and that was the Jensen KA5. If I could remember who I sold my KA5 to, I would purchase it back.

I think this amp will do in my current system. This will keep me happy while I put together my old school system for my 90 Chevy.

My birth sheet has the following info on it.
108 RMS per channel 4-ohm 
141 RMS per channel 2-ohm
170 RMS per channel 1-ohm
??? RMS sub channel 4-ohm
677 RMS sub channel 2-ohm
934 RMS sub channel 1-ohm


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Holy crap, 100x4 AND about 450 on the sub. Nice.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

8675309 said:


> Rockford Fosgate 25 to Life Power 1000. This unit does not get the credit it deserves. The amp has lots of room to put together just about any combination of speakers you could want. The amp has a total of 5 channels with crossovers. You have a choice on channels 1-4 to run an active setup. I believe the manual states the amp can produce 4000 Hz slopes @ 12 or 24 DB. The sub channel also has an infrasonic crossover on it. The only thing I see up front is the lack of a bandpass filter on channels 3-4. The good thing is most head units have a high pass filter built in.
> 
> One plus is that the amp seems to have plenty of headroom. The bass ouput on the sub channel is outstanding. Not like most 5 channels on the market.
> 
> ...


 I have the same amp but I never used it b/c I thought it would suck the life out of my stock electrical system. Have you had any problems with it in that respect?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a Kinetik 1400 12 inches from the amp. For my type of listening and loads I don’t think I will need any more upgrades.




BlueAc said:


> I have the same amp but I never used it b/c I thought it would suck the life out of my stock electrical system. Have you had any problems with it in that respect?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

So, figure about 400w+ briged into 4 ohm for midbass duty??

Both my Punch75's were around 65-70% efficiency, so we could expect this one to be the same?

Silly me, I got one of these...maybe the last one...before SD went under for $361.25 to my door, but then sold it for zero profit.  Only thing is, the amp is a TANK!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I got one if ur interested!


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

8675309 said:


> Rockford Fosgate 25 to Life Power 1000. This unit does not get the credit it deserves. The amp has lots of room to put together just about any combination of speakers you could want. The amp has a total of 5 channels with crossovers. You have a choice on channels 1-4 to run an active setup. I believe the manual states the amp can produce 4000 Hz slopes @ 12 or 24 DB. The sub channel also has an infrasonic crossover on it. The only thing I see up front is the lack of a bandpass filter on channels 3-4. The good thing is most head units have a high pass filter built in.
> 
> One plus is that the amp seems to have plenty of headroom. The bass ouput on the sub channel is outstanding. Not like most 5 channels on the market.
> 
> ...



I have this Amp too and I love it !!!  but it is a beast....very under rated...


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

FoxPro5 said:


> So, figure about 400w+ briged into 4 ohm for midbass duty??
> 
> Both my Punch75's were around 65-70% efficiency, so we could expect this one to be the same?
> 
> Silly me, I got one of these...maybe the last one...before SD went under for $361.25 to my door, but then sold it for zero profit.  Only thing is, the amp is a TANK!


//whistles nonchalantly//


----------



## Rock-G (Apr 6, 2008)

yup, I think these amps are a solid buy. I am planning to buy one soon


----------



## oldschoolsq (Nov 29, 2006)

Mine has been in service for about 7 months now & I LOVE it  Running it & a RF T3002 off of a 4 ga. lead with NO problems (stk alt w/big 3 upgrade)  It ROCKS with power to spare


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I have to agree about this amp. I installed one of these in one of my dist. cars with Oz audio 180cs comps all around and a Oz ME15 IB in a 300c and this amps a beast. Very nice amp!


----------



## sqImpalaLS (Apr 28, 2008)

I am considering this amp to power my front active system and sub.

I am looking for a big difference in SQ, is this a good idea, or should I look at a more SQ minded company?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

not sure about this amp in particular, but some of the new rockfords have been tested to have some eq'ing at certain frequencies.... meaning not a flat signal... so for competition may not be the best choice


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

sqImpalaLS said:


> I am considering this amp to power my front active system and sub.
> 
> I am looking for a big difference in SQ, is this a good idea, or should I look at a more SQ minded company?


 I have mine running the same way.. this amp is very good for sound quality... ( but there are better ...but for way more$$$$ )


----------



## sqImpalaLS (Apr 28, 2008)

eq'ing in a $1500 MSRP amp? That would be a good reason for their market price of about $400. Looks like I will try to find another option...My sub was really looking forward to some nice RF power, though.

What freq's is the eqing at? 4khz+ doesn't matter to me, my tweets will be powered by Zed or maybe a nice 2x25 Sinfoni if I can find one.

Can you successfully combat the eqing of the RF with an RTA and H701?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I remember reading 250hz & below gets a bump .. to make bass more pronounced.


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

sqImpalaLS said:


> eq'ing in a $1500 MSRP amp? That would be a good reason for their market price of about $400. Looks like I will try to find another option...My sub was really looking forward to some nice RF power, though.
> 
> What freq's is the eqing at? 4khz+ doesn't matter to me, my tweets will be powered by Zed or maybe a nice 2x25 Sinfoni if I can find one.
> 
> Can you successfully combat the eqing of the RF with an RTA and H701?


 This AMP "DOES NOT" HAVE BUILT IN EQing`.... It have the standard base controler with adjustable Q` and Freq. You`ll be fine with the Power 1000 25 to life


----------



## Turbosixpiston (Feb 24, 2008)

I've got one, had it in two cars now over the course of ~8 months. Very, very robust amp, I'm considering purchasing another for my other car. The LED can get a little annoying if you have it mounted at an angle, vertical in the backseat area for example, as it's pretty bright in the dark. I run around with the mids at about 75% gain, the tweets at around 50%, maybe less. The sub rarely sees 40%. With these set and with an 880 as the source, it gets tremendously loud, though I've never had any clipping issues, I've always reached the speaker's mechanical limits first. The crossovers on the amp are actually pretty good, I'm even guilty of not adjusting them via the 880 since I bought it 2 months ago. I'm running an SR6500 component set and a Pro Box Rocks sub in a custom sealed enclosure coming out to about 1.3 cubic feet iirc. *I have not noticed any EQing from the amp.* 

Birthsheet for my personal 1000:

Rated Power - 150W x 4, 800W x 1 RMS @ 1 ohm

Tested at 14.4VDC

Efficiency : 69.771%

109 RMS Watts per channel @ 4 ohms <1% THD+N --- Reference 1 watt @ 4 ohms

573 Total RMS Watts @ 2 ohms 

676 Total RMS Watts @ 1 ohm

Subwoofer channel:

693 Total RMS Watts @ 2 ohms

926 Total RMS Watts @ 1 ohm


*Edit for a little more info:* 

Sub xover frequency range - 32-250

Front channel xover freq's - 40-4000, or 4,000-40,000, depending on if you use the frequency multiplier or not.

12dB or 24dB slope

Low pass, All pass, or High pass.

Rear channel xover - 40-4,000, or 4,000-40,000 depending on use of the multiplier.

12dB or 24dB slope

Low pass, All pass, or High pass.


And you can select either to use all 5 channels, just the front and rear (making a 4 channel amp), or just the front and rear bridged, making it a 2 channel amp. 

It also comes with a neat-o Snap On ratcheting screwdriver with magnetic bits. I use this tool every day.


*My biggest peeve about it* is the speaker lead terminals strip WAY too easy. I swear those screwheads are so soft they must be lead.
Hope this helps!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

If anyone is interested I have a BNIB Power 1000 for sale on here... I'm willing to make a nice deal as I need it gone to fund my install!


----------



## CJ8501 (Nov 27, 2007)

whered u guys purchase your amps and how much did you pay?


----------



## Turbosixpiston (Feb 24, 2008)

I bought mine from Sonic Electronix. Could have found a cheaper dealer, but I've dealt with SE many times and I'm 100% happy with them. The extra dough is worth the piece of mind IMO.

No matter where I buy from though, they're packaging always leaves some to be desired. When it got here the box said RF POWER 1000 right on the friggin box. Woofersetc was the same way with my Polk SR6500 set a year ago. I don't trust people enough to let them know I have $1xxx worth of merchandise in the box they're holding. 

If you can find it for under $500 shipped, I think you'll be a happy camper. To me, the amp is worth that.


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

CJ8501 said:


> whered u guys purchase your amps and how much did you pay?


Sonic


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

fredridge said:


> not sure about this amp in particular, but some of the new rockfords have been tested to have some eq'ing at certain frequencies.... meaning not a flat signal... so for competition may not be the best choice


That's not necessarily true. I have listened to Bill Pleasant's HAT Altima competition car with RF Power series and it sounded excellent. The EQing isn't as intrusive as one would think.


----------

